# Cold Steel Challenge!!! Who's There?



## Doc_Jude (Sep 20, 2007)

This weekend!!! Who's there?


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 20, 2007)

Where is it?


----------



## Doc_Jude (Sep 21, 2007)

Uhhhh, here.

http://www.coldsteel.com/cschall07.html

But sorry, they don't sell tasers, stun guns, cattle prods, or whatever else you may be into.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 21, 2007)

Doc_Jude said:


> Uhhhh, here.
> 
> http://www.coldsteel.com/cschall07.html
> 
> But sorry, they don't sell tasers, stun guns, cattle prods, or whatever else you may be into.



Thanks for the link.  Looks like it will be an interesting event.

The second part, the comment directed at the other member, I am hoping is a joke.  It can be read both ways but usually a joke comes with a smiley or two.  Just in case, however....

*ATTENTION ALL USERS:

Please keep the conversation polite and respectful.

Thank you.

Lisa Deneka
MT Assist. Admin.
*
I am assuming, gentlemen, that the warning I have placed will not go ignored and that the thread will continue respectfully and about the subject of the seminar


----------



## Doc_Jude (Sep 21, 2007)

Lisa said:


> Thanks for the link.  Looks like it will be an interesting event.
> 
> The second part, the comment directed at the other member, I am hoping is a joke.  It can be read both ways but usually a joke comes with a smiley or two.  Just in case, however....



Oh no, that was totally in jest. A carryover from the John Kerry taser thread, just forgot the smiley. Here are a few


----------



## arnisador (Sep 22, 2007)

Looks cool!


----------



## Doc_Jude (Sep 23, 2007)

Sorry, next weekend due to the weather.


----------

